# javelin cortina



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone seen or heard much about this frame? Bicyling gave it their Editors Choice Award for Best Dream Road Bike.

http://www.bicycling.com/editorschoice09_road/slide11.html#


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

from an ex-Saeco pro:

http://sveltecycles.blogspot.com/2009/04/javein-cortina-good-frame-spoiled.html


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for finding that; pictures of it are very nice. I am in the process of building up a used javelin primitivo for my cross bike and am very impressed with the design and workmanship.


----------

